# Hello new to site



## whitemagic (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello

I am new to the site, I have 3 moggies and a maine **** show boy, 9 months and a forienge white 12 weeks old female.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Can't wait to see pictures.  




*Marie* and


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Whitemagic! It sounds as if you have a busy household. I hope you'll be posting pictures!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum, WhiteMagic! I'm sure you'll like it here. I can't wait to see some pictures of your kitties and learn more about them!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be lovely!


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

welcome


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi, welcome to the board :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! Enjoy your time here. Can't wait to see you MC boy!


----------



## HOUSEELF (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to you.


----------

